# NDDDD! (New ddrum drum day!)



## Razzy (May 6, 2011)

What's up guys. So, there's not much of a story here. I sold my other kit about a year ago because I was unemployed, and I've missed playing ever since then. My (now-ex) drummer hooked me up with an awesome deal since he's going on tour with another band, and needs to save up as much money as possible before leaving so he sold me:

ddrum Dominion series 6-piece drum set in Duo-Fade finish. (7x10", 7x12" rack toms, 7x13" Snare drum, 20x20" and then 14" and 16" floor toms. (I don't remember the depth.)

Sabian 16" and 18" HHX crashes, Sabian 21" AA Raw bell dry ride, 16" Sabian HHX china, (not pictured,) and a pair of Sabian B8 hi-hats, as well as two boom stands, one straight stand, and hi-hat stand.

FOR $600! All of it's in good shape, and the toms all have almost new Evans EC2 heads on them, and the snare has a coated EC2 on it. The kick drum has an Aquarian super kick II.

I managed to pick up some decent Yamaha DFP9315 (Flying Dragon) double bass pedals for $100 as well.

So I've invested a total of $700, which I think is a great deal for everything.

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Meatbucket (May 7, 2011)

I think it's a grand deal. Looks epic.


----------



## Razzy (May 7, 2011)

Meatbucket said:


> I think it's a grand deal. Looks epic.




Thanks dude. I'm just waiting for the hair salon next door to my office to close so I can go play it. Btw, I just noticed you sigged me,


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 7, 2011)

more photos please!!! dude thats a fucking deal of a lifetime!! those 3 HHX cymbals alone cost more than $600, but you got good quality cymbals (minus the B8s) and a kickass kit for that! do you know if they are ash or maple? last year i was really looking to get a 6 pc ash kit but my stores supplier ran out of old stock Ddrums and couldnt get any more so i just bought another kit because I couldnt wait.


----------



## Razzy (May 7, 2011)

SYLrules88 said:


> more photos please!!! dude thats a fucking deal of a lifetime!! those 3 HHX cymbals alone cost more than $600, but you got good quality cymbals (minus the B8s) and a kickass kit for that! do you know if they are ash or maple? last year i was really looking to get a 6 pc ash kit but my stores supplier ran out of old stock Ddrums and couldnt get any more so i just bought another kit because I couldnt wait.



They are maple. I'll get more pics, and maybe a video if I can find a song I can still play all the way through consistently, haha. I'm VERY rusty still. I like these drums a lot, they sound fucking awesome, but I'm not crazy about the finish. It seems like it's trying too hard to be metal.


----------



## TheDjentlman (May 7, 2011)

Damn, that's a deal of a lifetime. Grats dude! Hoping to see a video up soon!


----------



## Sixth_Sniper (Jun 17, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I'm not crazy about the finish. It seems like it's trying too hard to be metal.


 
I see where you are coming from, but I think it pretty much looks really bad ass. I think the rims are what kind of take it over the top. If you just replaced them with some black rims it would tone it down quite a bit and look cooler. Congrats on a hell of a deal dude, I am envious!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 21, 2011)

SWEET! You have your toms set up much like Morgan Rose sets his up. And having your mounted toms set up like that (off the bass drum) makes a HUGE difference in sound quality from the mounted toms and bass drum. If I ever get an acoustic kit again, that's the type of setup I'll go for.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 21, 2011)

that is a great deal DDrum makes great stuff. some of their hardware is really cheap, but if you stay on top of making sure nothing is coming lose, you'll be fine. Awesome score


----------



## Razzy (Jun 21, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> that is a great deal DDrum makes great stuff. some of their hardware is really cheap, but if you stay on top of making sure nothing is coming lose, you'll be fine. Awesome score



Yeah man, I'm pretty happy with the deal I got.

I'm now selling it for what it's actually worth to help fund an Engl, lol.

I can't really play it a whole lot anyway, and really only bought it because it was a good deal.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn... Makes me wish I had the cash and a place to put that kit, because I'd buy it off you if I did...


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sweet kit man! Happy NDDDD!


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 1, 2011)

Really nice kit dude, congrats!


----------

